
Code bullies - ShannonRohn
In response to the harassment conversation.. I read the entire article a few moments ago. Interesting... Don&#x27;t we want this young girl to be able to stand up for herself one day? Instead of looking at it as harassment in the adult world, shouldn&#x27;t we be teaching her to &#x27;code like a girl?&#x27; That should not only entail one thing individually, at her age we should be transforming her thought of inability into ability. What she learns now will shape her every being, as an adult. Teach young ladies that the opinions of others can be far off of your own intentions.. not to be bothered by it. Stand up to the code bullies, fight against it. The opinions of others don&#x27;t matter, don&#x27;t let it overcome you. With the teenage suicide epidemic in this country, we cannot afford to be defeated by words or thoughts of others that may shape us to who we become as a person. No, harassment is not okay, but not teaching this young girl how to really, and intellectually code like a GIRL, is not okay either. (Stand on the only floor in front of you) it&#x27;s the only thing holding you up. Instead of running to her defense, making it a bigger deal than it is, will scare her too. I&#x27;ve been teaching youth cheerleading for 17 years. So I know all about teenage girl emotion. However, let&#x27;s teach our children how to be strong without us. Lead the way now, so they can show us how to get there next time.
======
jamesmp98
I'm confused?

